# MD-1 (18350) & MD-1.5 (18500) By FiveMega



## fivemega (Aug 4, 2020)

*(AVAILABLE)

Please allow 7 days to ship*​

*Please note: I will not send email or PM to individuals regarding payment confirmation and shipping status.
All these information will be next to your CPF handle in this post.
All 50 States shipping will come with tracking number but for international orders I will provide label number. Sorry, no tracking available for international orders.*







Left: genuine MD-2 above is for size comparison only. --- Middle: MD-1.5 (18500) --- Right: MD-1 (18350)


Here I have limited quantity of these MD-1 (18350) and MD-1.5 (18500) bodies for use with single 18350 or single 18500 cells. Protected or unprotected.
Custom made aluminum 6160 aircraft alloy similar to original round (No Flat sides) but shorter to fit one 18350 or one 18500 black hard type III anodized and tail side threads kem film.
Single o'ring installed on head side and double tail side (Total 3 O'rings) for better water resistance.
Outside barrel is knurled for better grip.
Picture shows genuine MD-2 (77mm) long.
MD-1.5 (61mm) long.
MD-1 (44mm) long.
Tail cap, head-bezel, lamp module, battery and charger is not included.
All you will get is black body with all 3 o'rings.
It is ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY to pick  next available and valid number, post detail of your order here and paypal note along with your CPF handle.
It is ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY to pick next available and valid number, post detail of your order here and paypal note along with your CPF handle.
It is ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY to pick  next available and valid number, post detail of your order here and paypal note along with your CPF handle.
I will never figure out what for is your payment and from whom without above information therefore you may receive your order with LLL OOO NNN GGG delay
Price:
Black MD-1 (18350) $40 each
Black MD-1.5 (18500) $42 each
$10 off the total when you get 2 or more above bodies. (MD-1 or MD-1.5)
Shipping to States $6 (up to 3 bodies)
Insurance $2.60


International shipping $15
International insurance $6.20
Paypal: [email protected]
Please PM for other type of payment.
Please see:
*$urefire Custom 3P*
*18650 Bored Out Genuine 6P*
-------------------
#01 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 cubebike paid shipped LH107919325US 
#02 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 siklops paid shipped 9500113808410244317052
#03 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 PoliceScannerMan paid shipped 9500113808410244317045 
#04 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 Wilburforce paid shipped LH117165179US 
#05 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 novice MO received shipped 9500113808411014347453 
#06 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 ledbetter paid shipped 9500113808411078362522
#07 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 fulee9999 paid shipped UH034584836US 
#08 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 kerneldrop paid shipped 9500113808411152378708
#09 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 Celery paid shipped 9500113808431154397989 
#10 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 slickwatts paid shipped 9500113808431263414430
#11 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 msr0407 paid shipped 9500113808411333411705
#12 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 ekardscribner73 paid shipped 9500113808412003420829
#14 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 ekardscribner73 paid shipped 9500113808412003420829
#15 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 jkt paid shipped 9500114432962005536472
#16 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 fogdart paid shipped 9505513808412010422564
#17 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 Robot Mania FU paid shipped 9505513808412010422571
#18 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 greatscoot paid shipped 9505513808412010422588
#19 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 timbo114 paid shipped 9505513808412010422550
#20 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 Fish 14 paid shipped 9500113808432018437353
#21 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 hydrob73 paid shipped 9500113808412020425470
#22 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 NutSAK paid shipped 9500113808412130452212
#23 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 FullyArmed paid shipped 9500113808412138453914 
#24 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 Megalamuffin paid shipped 9500113808412158457947
#25 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 whao paidshipped 9500113808412166460090
#26 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 Kalsu paid shipped 9500113808412166460106
#27 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 Mgizler paid shipped 9500113808412174462093
#28 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 Herbal316 paid shipped 9500113808412193466423
#29 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 double_r76 paid shipped 9500113808412216471137
#30 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 SMar paid shipped 9500113808412221471986
#31 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 RayMiller paid shipped 9500113808422255213896
#32 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 morepho87 paid shipped 9500113808413011507441
#33 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 morepho87 paid shipped 9500113808413011507441
#34 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 *(AVAILABLE)*
#35 MD-1 (18350) Black $40* (AVAILABLE) *
#36 MD-1 (18350) Black $40* (AVAILABLE) *
#37 MD-1 (18350) Black $40* (AVAILABLE)*
#38 MD-1 (18350) Black $40* (AVAILABLE)*
-------------------
#01 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42 PoliceScannerMan paid shipped 9500113808410244317045 
#02 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42 lion504 paid shipped 9500113808410296327740 
#03 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42 scout24 paid shipped 9500113808410363344137 
#04 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42 De-Lux paid shipped 9500113808421099184300 
#05 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42 kerneldrop paid shipped 9500113808431160399274
#06 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42 Celery paid shipped 9500113808431159398806 
#07 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42 slickwatts paid shipped 9500113808431263414430
#08 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42 msr0407 paid shipped 9500113808411333411705
#09 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42 scalpel_ninja paid shipped 9500114432962005536465
#10 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42 fogdart paid shipped 9505513808412010422564
#11 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42 greatscoot paid shipped 9505513808412010422588 
#12 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42 timbo114 paid shipped 9505513808412010422550 
#14 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42 Long RunTime paid shipped 9500113808432103457488 
#15 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42 FullyArmed paid shipped 9500113808412138453914
#16 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42 NutSAK paid shipped 9500113808412146455658 
#17 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42 Kalsu paid shipped 9500113808432152465748
#18 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42 whao paid shipped 9500113808412166460090
#19 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42 RayMiller paid shipped 9500113808422255213896
#20 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42 sebis paid shipped 9500113808432318490652
#21 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42 morepho87 paid shipped 9500113808413011507441
#22 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42 *(AVAILABLE)*
#23 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42* (AVAILABLE)*
#24 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42* (AVAILABLE)*
#25 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42* (AVAILABLE)*
#26 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42* (AVAILABLE)*
#27 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42* (AVAILABLE)*
#28 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42* (AVAILABLE)*

---------------------
*Please find link of my other products here and click on each link you are interested on.*
-----------------------

*(AVAILABLE)*​


----------



## fivemega (Aug 4, 2020)

QUESTION?


knucklegary said:


> Are the bores anodized, and what is finished bore size?



*Inside barrel is also hard anodized and final bore diameter is about 18.88mm*
---------------------


thermal guy said:


> Will these take protected cells?



*Yes, most of protected or unprotected 18350 or 18500 will fit and work.
Some oversized (too fat) 18500 may not fit.*
---------------------


lightknot said:


> Are these C series thread on the head? i.e.: Will A Surefire Z44 thread on?



*Yes, threads are same (1-1/8-20 on head side but of course shorter.
Tail side is identical of $urefire "C" which is 7/8-20 
Are you looking for these?*
---------------------


> What is size of 18500 MD-1.5 body?


*No head, No tail cap:
Pictured MD-2 is about 77.10mm
MD-1.5 is about 61mm
MD-1 is about 44mm *
---------------------
*Q*


BigusLightus said:


> Will this body function properly with a Malkoff MD2 head and Hi/Low bezel ring?


*A*


lion504 said:


> Yes, that’s the exact setup I was using.


*A*


PoliceScannerMan said:


> Confirmed, works perfectly, I have used mine ALOT!


*A*


novice said:


> I'm using an MD-1 with an MDx-16.5 bezel, hi/lo ring, 1st-gen M30, with a SF clicky tailcap; all running on an 18350. It's a nice little setup.


---------------------


> If I buy 2 bodies from different threads, does the $5 discount still apply?


*$10 discount apply for two or more above items of MD-1 and/or MD-1.5 but when you buy two of above items with another item from my other thread, not only you will get $10 discount you will get combined shipping discount too.*
---------------------


> What is difference of MD-1 and MD-1.5?


*MD-1.5 (18500) is about 17mm longer than MD-1 (18350) with run time of about 60% more.*
---------------------


> Do you have any MD-2?


*Yes, by adding **35mm ExCap** to your MD-1, you can use it as a MD-2 and by adding **51mm ExCap** to your MD-1.5, you can use it as a MD-3*
---------------------
---------------------


----------



## knucklegary (Aug 4, 2020)

Are the bores anodized, and what is finished bore size?


----------



## cubebike (Aug 7, 2020)

I take #01 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 *(AVAILABLE)
PP SENT

Thank you

The knuckling **definitely the best and most aggressive one I had. Thank you for making such perfect MD-*

i

i


----------



## siklops (Aug 27, 2020)

I'll take #02 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 (AVAILABLE)
PP SENT


----------



## MartinDWhite (Aug 28, 2020)

Those look great!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 28, 2020)

PoliceScannerMan
#03 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 (AVAILABLE) 
#01 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42 (AVAILABLE)
PayPal Sent, Thanks.


----------



## thermal guy (Aug 31, 2020)

Will these take protected cells?


----------



## fivemega (Aug 31, 2020)

thermal guy said:


> Will these take protected cells?



*Yes, any protected or unprotected 18350 or 18500 will fit and work.*


----------



## lightknot (Sep 6, 2020)

Are these C series thread on the head? i.e.: Will A Surefire Z44 thread on?


----------



## fivemega (Sep 6, 2020)

lightknot said:


> Are these C series thread on the head? i.e.: Will A Surefire Z44 thread on?



*Yes, threads are same (1-1/8-20 on head side but of course shorter.
Tail side is identical of $urefire "C" which is 7/8-20 
Are you looking for these?*


----------



## lion504 (Oct 20, 2020)

Lion504
#02 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42 (AVAILABLE)
PayPal Sent, Thanks.


----------



## Wilburforce (Nov 6, 2020)

Wilburforce
#04 MD-1 (18350) Black $40
International shipping to England
Paypal Sent inc address in PP details - 
Paypal Transaction ID - 89C12660MS424253S


----------



## Wilburforce (Nov 20, 2020)

Received early this week btw - very nice, quality is fantastic and I love the knurling. Way better than Malkoff even. Very happy. Thanks


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 20, 2020)

Wilburforce said:


> Received early this week btw - very nice, quality is fantastic and I love the knurling. Way better than Malkoff even. Very happy. Thanks



I too am happy with the knurl on these, very grippy!


----------



## scout24 (Dec 20, 2020)

Scout24-
#03 MD 1.5 (18500) Black $42.00
Ship to U.S. address. Paypal sent.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 20, 2020)

scout24 said:


> Scout24-
> #03 MD 1.5 (18500) Black $42.00
> Ship to U.S. address. Paypal sent.



Yessir!!! You’ll love it. 

Brandon G.


----------



## scout24 (Dec 21, 2020)

You're a bad influence, lol. Loved the lego you posted on FB.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 21, 2020)

It’s a great setup!! Knurl is perfect on these too. Nice and grippy.


----------



## novice (Jan 10, 2021)

PM sent.


----------



## BigusLightus (Feb 21, 2021)

Will this body function properly with a Malkoff MD2 head and Hi/Low bezel ring?

Thanks


----------



## lion504 (Feb 22, 2021)

BigusLightus said:


> Will this body function properly with a Malkoff MD2 head and Hi/Low bezel ring?
> 
> Thanks



Yes, that’s the exact setup I was using.


----------



## fivemega (Feb 25, 2021)

BigusLightus said:


> Will this body function properly with a Malkoff MD2 head and Hi/Low bezel ring?





lion504 said:


> Yes, that’s the exact setup I was using.



*Anybody else confirm this?*


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Feb 25, 2021)

fivemega said:


> *Anybody else confirm this?*



Confirmed, works perfectly, I have used mine ALOT!


----------



## novice (Feb 26, 2021)

fivemega said:


> *Anybody else confirm this?*




I'm using an MD-1 with an MDx-16.5 bezel, hi/lo ring, 1st-gen M30, with a SF clicky tailcap; all running on an 18350. It's a nice little setup.


----------



## ledbetter (Mar 16, 2021)

#6 md 1 please! PayPal sent.


----------



## fulee9999 (Mar 18, 2021)

fulee9999
#07 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 (AVAILABLE)
PayPal Sent, Thanks.


----------



## fivemega (Apr 6, 2021)

*Every payment received for above items, already shipped and hopefully you liked them.


More MD-1 (18350) and MD-1.5 (18500) available.*


----------



## De-Lux (Apr 7, 2021)

De-lux
I will take :#04 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42.PAYPAL sent


----------



## kerneldrop (May 25, 2021)

I'll take #08 MD-1 (18350) Black $40. Paypal sent

Add on: 
I'll take #05 MD-1.5 (18500) Black. Paypal sent


----------



## Celery (May 27, 2021)

I’ll take (PP sent):

#09 MD-1 (18350) Black $40
#06 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42


----------



## fivemega (Sep 14, 2021)

*More MD-1 (18350) & MD-1.5 (18500) available.*


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 14, 2021)

Just a heads up when I look at this thread it says SOLD/EXPIRED


----------



## knucklegary (Sep 16, 2021)

Are there any bodies unplated?


----------



## slickwatts (Sep 17, 2021)

Hi,

Do you have any of the MD1’s left? Is 22 still available, if so please let me know and I’ll send payment.

Thanks,
Slickwatts


----------



## fivemega (Sep 17, 2021)

knucklegary said:


> Are there any bodies unplated?


*All bodies are black hard anodized and no other color or unplated available.*



slickwatts said:


> Do you have any of the MD1’s left? Is 22 still available,


*Yes, more MD1 (18350) and MD1.5 (18500) available.
#10 is next available MD1 and #07 is next available MD1.5 at this point.*


----------



## slickwatts (Sep 17, 2021)

fivemega said:


> *Yes, more MD1 (18350) and MD1.5 (18500) available.
> #10 is next available MD1 and #07 is next available MD1.5 at this point.*


Hi, monies sent for #22 MD-1 & #11 MD-1.5. Thank you!!! Please let me know if anything else is needed.


----------



## fivemega (Sep 22, 2021)

*#10 MD-1 $40 
#07 MD-1.5 $42*
*CPF: slickwatts *
*USPS tracking: 9500113808431263414430

More MD-1 (18350) & MD-1.5 (18500) available.*


----------



## msr0407 (Nov 23, 2021)

msr0407
#11 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 (AVAILABLE)
#08 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42 (AVAILABLE)


PayPal Sent, Thanks.


----------



## msr0407 (Nov 23, 2021)

Hi, I sent $85.60. If that's wrong, just let me know. Thanks!

$40
$42
-$5 discount
$6 Shipping to States 
$2.60 Insurance 

Transaction ID: 24M27119RU027005V


----------



## fivemega (Nov 25, 2021)

msr0407 said:


> msr0407
> #11 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 (AVAILABLE)
> #08 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42 (AVAILABLE)
> 
> ...


*Payment received, Thank you.*
*Unfortunately, Paypal did NOT provide your shipping address.
Please send PM with your accurate and complete shipping address so I can ship your package ASAP*
*Thank you.*


----------



## msr0407 (Nov 25, 2021)

Sending PM now. Thanks!


----------



## msr0407 (Dec 16, 2021)

These are great and service from Fivemega was excellent. Highly recommend!


----------



## scalpel_ninja (Dec 28, 2021)

#09 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42
+$6 shipping
Sent $48 total


----------



## s85sss (Dec 29, 2021)

follow


----------



## ekardscribner73 (Jan 1, 2022)

#12 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 *(AVAILABLE)*
#14 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 *(AVAILABLE)*
-$5 multiple bodies
+$6 shipping
+$2.60 insurance
sent *$83.60 total*

Thanks!


----------



## jkt (Jan 3, 2022)

#15 MD-1 18350 black $40
+$6 shipping 
+$2.6 insurance
Total $48.6
Thanks


----------



## fivemega (Jan 3, 2022)

scalpel_ninja said:


> #09 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42
> +$6 shipping
> Sent $48 total


*Thank you for providing correct and accurate shipping address.

Update Jan. 6th 2022: Every payment received for MD-1 (1x18350) and MD-1.5 (1x18500) shipped out and hope you will like / enjoy using them.*


----------



## ekardscribner73 (Jan 6, 2022)

Absolutely as pictured and described. Ingenious shipping. A top-notch professional transaction. Thank you!


----------



## fogdart (Jan 7, 2022)

Fogdart...

I'll take these please...
#16 MD-1 (18350)
#10 MD-1.5 (18500)

$40 + $42 - $5 + $6 + $2.60 = $85.60 sent via PP (1/7/22) 

Thx! Fogdart


----------



## Robot Mania FU (Jan 8, 2022)

I'll take
#17 MD1 (18350)
+6 shipping
+2.60 insurance
48.6 PP sent 1/8

thanks!


----------



## greatscoot (Jan 8, 2022)

Greatscoot
I'll take these please...
#18 MD-1 (18350)
#11 MD-1.5 (18500)

$40 + $42 - $5 + $6 + $2.60 = $85.60 sent via PP 
(01/08/2022)


----------



## timbo114 (Jan 9, 2022)

Timbo114

#19 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 *(AVAILABLE)*
#12 MD-1.5 (18500) Blackl.p. $42* (AVAILABLE)*

January 9, 2022
Money Sent
Transaction ID3ED74635ER996191B *combined


----------



## Fish 14 (Jan 9, 2022)

I'll take #20 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 *(AVAILABLE*


----------



## fivemega (Jan 12, 2022)

Fish 14 said:


> I'll take #20 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 *(AVAILABLE*



*Every payment received for MD-1 & MD-1.5, already shipped out and hope you will like and enjoy.

Next available body (battery tube) is:
#21 MD-1 (18350)*
*#14 MD-1.5 (18500)*


----------



## Fish 14 (Jan 13, 2022)

Fish 14 said:


> I'll take #20 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 *(AVAILABLE*


PP sent.
1/13/22 $50


----------



## greatscoot (Jan 14, 2022)

greatscoot said:


> Greatscoot
> I'll take these please...
> #18 MD-1 (18350)
> #11 MD-1.5 (18500)
> ...


Package arrived. PM sent.


----------



## hydrob73 (Jan 15, 2022)

Payment sent for #21 MD-1 (18350)

$40 + $6 + $2.60 = $48.60


----------



## hydrob73 (Jan 22, 2022)

Just received the body. Outstanding quality, thanks very much!


----------



## AbovePlains (Feb 17, 2022)

AbovePlains
Genuine MD2 Body 49.00
US Address
Paypal sent


----------



## Long RunTime (Apr 7, 2022)

I'll take:
#14 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42 *(AVAILABLE)

PP sent*


----------



## NutSAK (May 5, 2022)

I'll take:
#22 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 *(AVAILABLE)

Paypal sent*


----------



## FullyArmed (May 16, 2022)

CPF: FullyArmed

#23 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 (AVAILABLE)

#15 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42 (AVAILABLE)

-$5 discount
+$6 shipping
+$2.60 insurance

Total Paypal Sent: $85.60

Thanks!


----------



## NutSAK (May 24, 2022)

NutSAK $50.60




for:
#16 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42
Shipping $6
Insurance $2.60


----------



## Kalsu (May 29, 2022)

Kalsu $50.60 for:
#17 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42
Shipping $6
Insurance *$2.60
PayPal Sent*


----------



## Megalamuffin (Jun 4, 2022)

I’ll take this one

#24 MD-1 (18350) Black $40* (AVAILABLE)*
Shipping $6 and insurance $2.60

Paypal sent


----------



## whao (Jun 13, 2022)

whao

#25 MD-1 (18350) Black
#18 MD-1.5 (18500) Black

Paypal sent. Thanks!


----------



## Kalsu (Jun 14, 2022)

Kalsu $48.60 for:
#26 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 *(AVAILABLE)*
Shipping $6
Insurance $2.60
*PayPal Sent*


----------



## Mgizler (Jun 16, 2022)

Mgizler 

#27 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 *(AVAILABLE)

I’ll take this 

PP sent *


----------



## fivemega (Jun 20, 2022)

*Mgizler,*
*For some reason paypal does not provide shipping address.
Please provide your accurate and complete shipping address.*
*Thank you.

Update: Thanks again and your order shipped out.*


----------



## Herbal316 (Jul 10, 2022)

Herbal316
#28 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 *(AVAILABLE)
paypal sent

thanks*


----------



## double_r76 (Aug 1, 2022)

I’ll take this one…

#29 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 *(AVAILABLE)

PayPal sent. Thanks!

-Randy*


----------



## SMar (Aug 6, 2022)

PayPal sent for:
#30 MD-1 (18350) Black $40


----------



## RayMiller (Sep 4, 2022)

RayMiller
I'll take 
#31 MD-1 (18350) Black $40 (AVAILABLE)
#19 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42 (AVAILABLE)
PayPal sent. Thanks!


----------



## sebis (Nov 6, 2022)

#20 MD-1.5 (18500) Black $42
Shipping $6
total = $48

PayPal sent, thanks!


----------



## morepho87 (Jan 4, 2023)

Morepho87
#32 MD1 $40
#33 MD1 $40
#21 MD1.5 $42
Shipping $6
Total= 128 -10(discount) =$118

Paypal sent. Thank you.


----------

